# Apache POI Word bestimmte Textstellen bearbeiten



## kiname (12. Nov 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin dabei ein Programm zu schreiben, dass Texteingaben und Bildpfarde einliest und daraus ein Microsoft Word Dokument im richtigen Format erstellt.
Da ich noch nie mit Apache POI gearbeitet habe sind 3 Fragen entstanden:
1. Kann ich auf bestimmte Textstellen oder Textmarken in Word zugreifen und da dann jeweils Text oder Bilder einfügen?
2. Wie kann ich ein Bild mit Java in das .docx Dokument einfügen und in Word den Zeilenumbruch als "Hinter den Text" setzen?
3. Wie Kann ich Bilder genau Positionieren?


----------



## taro (12. Nov 2014)

zu dem ersten Punkt gab es vor einiger Zeit auf der POI-user-Mailliste einen interessanten Beitrag

https://www.mail-archive.com/user@poi.apache.org/msg09478.html


----------

